# Anyone here into fine watches? I just bought one.



## DFW_Zoysia

So along with being a lawn fanatic, I also like fine watches.

I recently went through a search for a nice watch, and found many of the places here in DFW either wouldn't budge on price for the watch, or just didn't give the level of service I was looking for. It's like they have so many customers they don't even try to be helpful, or return emails or calls.

In my search for an authorized dealer with great service, I ended up making a connection who it a legit storefront and an authorized dealer for Tudor, Breitling, Omega, Tag, Hamilton, Citizen, Grand Seiko, and more. This was great as I was looking to buy a Grand Seiko.

I called him up, spoke with him, he was super helpful, he gave me a much better price than local and I pay no sales tax.

I ended up ordering the Grand Seiko from him and he ordered it in from GS as they had just sold the one they had, sized the bracelet for me to fit me when I received it, and fed ex'd it over night to me. I ended up saving $600 counting tax from local dealers.

Anyone else like watches? What's in your collection? I'm looking to get a Tudor Chrono next.

* * * * If you are in the market for one of the above brands let me know and I can send you an email introduction to pass the savings along to fellow TLF members. * * * *


----------



## Ware

Nice! @DFW_Zoysia I moved this over to the "other hobbies" subforum. I think this is a good fit.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Ware said:


> Nice! @DFW_Zoysia I moved this over to the "other hobbies" subforum. I think this is a good fit.


Thanks Ware! I wasn't sure where to post it.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Definitely a watch fan, but haven't mustered the courage to leap out of the semi-fancy pool just yet. I've got three or four Movados, and every time I pass our Omega store I want to go in but I'm not there yet.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

jeffjunstrom said:


> Definitely a watch fan, but haven't mustered the courage to leap out of the semi-fancy pool just yet. I've got three or four Movados, and every time I pass our Omega store I want to go in but I'm not there yet.


I hear ya. The thing I appreciated is he is a "watch guy" and not just trying to make a sale. He is happy to talk watches and help explain the difference and pick what is right for YOU, not what he wants to sell. He upfront explained the differences to me and helped me realize this less expensive watch (which he needed to order for me) was more to my liking than a more expensive watch he had in stock.

I think you'd be surprised at how affordable many of the really, really nice watches are. I know I was.

Now I know already what I want to buy next......


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

*Here is what the wifey wants:*


----------



## Trent161

Omega seamaster planet ocean and Bulova marine star 100M. I have been eyeing some of the new Rolex as of late.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Trent161 said:


> Omega seamaster planet ocean and Bulova marine star 100M. I have been eyeing some of the new Rolex as of late.


I like that Omega!!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

*Here we go. Just arrived today. The dial is actually a very deep blue but looks black in darker lighting:*


----------



## Mightyquinn

How are the hours and hands illuminated?


----------



## Trent161

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Trent161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omega seamaster planet ocean and Bulova marine star 100M. I have been eyeing some of the new Rolex as of late.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that Omega!!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Mightyquinn said:


> How are the hours and hands illuminated?


Lumibrite is embedded into them to make them glow in the dark. My buddy brought over his 1 year old Omega and we did a test in the dark to see which stayed lit longer with equal initial lighting. Surprisingly the Grand Seiko stayed lit longer, and more evenly. His Omega was twice the price.

Also, I kept hearing about the "famous distortion-free Zaratsu polishing technique, a signature Grand Seiko case finish". Evidently there are only a handful of artisans in all of Japan that are qualified to do this by hand. When I received it I really looked it over and it really is as impressive in person as it's talked up to be.


----------



## testwerke

After several Seiko SKX007 over the years and a Steinhart Ocean One, I ultimately landed on this subtle German timepiece that's built like a tank.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

testwerke said:


> After several Seiko SKX007 over the years and a Steinhart Ocean One, I ultimately landed on this subtle German timepiece that's built like a tank.


Nice. Very unique looking.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

*Here are two that have my attention:*


----------



## Ham

You can't go wrong with the Pelagos. I have really enjoyed mine.


----------



## gm560

I like the classic. Its a Submariner No Date in SS with a black dial, all day every day for me. I like that I can wear it with a tux or a t-shirt or anything in between. I did cheat on it for a time and bought a Panerai Luminor, but ended up selling that and going back to old faithful. It just wasn't my style. I like that most people don't even notice the sub unless they like watches and its a great conversation starter that I have found even the biggest watch snob wont turn their nose up at, even if they have $100k on their wrist.

I do like the IWC pilot watches, but don't see myself pulling the trigger on anything like that until kids college and my retirement are fully funded...


----------



## Mr Lawn

I am a huge wrist watch fan!

I like'em all....from the low end to high end!

If the style of the watch appeals to me I buy it.

I own a number of wrist watch time pieces in my collection (something like 20-30 or so).

This watch is one of my favorites.

It's the Wempe Zeitmeister Chronometer!


----------



## Mr Lawn

Also if anyone here is into wrist watch time piece's you may even consider a "single handed" watch?

I own a few of these particular styled wrist watch time piece's myself and love wearing them!

Here is my single hand MeisterSinger plain No. 01 watch:





Here is my single hand Karl Falk watch:







Here is my Sinn Regulateur 6100 single hand watch:


----------



## Jay20nj

I have these 2


----------



## Jazzfishzen

Congrats on the Grand Seiko, that is an outstanding time piece. Fantastic choice.

I have a few that I have collected over the years..... Rolex Explorer II, Rolex Datejust, Breitling Premier chronograph (ref A40035) and no collection would be complete without the "first and last watch I'll ever buy" TAG Heuer 2000 Professional chronograph........ it's taken a beating for close to 30 years and refuses to die.

Cheers,

Jazzfish


----------



## PNW_George

This was a present from my wife on our 25th wedding anniversary. I hardly ever wear it anymore as I like the fitness apps on my iWatch. I did wear it for many years though and until taking this picture couldn't see the small scratches. I assume those could be buffed out?


----------



## Jairow

Congrats on the new watch! Can't believe I had missed that particular GS; it's a handsome and highly functional watch. I enjoyed watches as a kid and through college, then somewhere along the way stopped wearing them. I recently rekindled my love with watches when I was browsing through merchandise that I could get with Southwest Airlines points and saw they offered Tag Heuer watches. I ended up getting the Tag from another place (as I didn't have enough points) and that was the gateway to a Seiko SKX013, Rolex Explorer, Tudor BB58, and Casio G-Shock GMWB5000.

By the way, for those that aren't aware, Rolex stainless steel sport models and some Tudors are somewhat like Swardman. At this point, it might take a year or two on a waiting list before you're able to purchase some particular models and many are being sold for 2-4 times retail cost on the gray market.

I have a Swiss Army Maverick and a field watch that I dedicate for mowing and yard work. They're both rugged and reliable and I make good use of them as I often find myself trying to get a quick mow in before having to be somewhere. The Maverick has a large dial with metal bracelet and heavy enough that easily falls through a long sleeve shirt so I can tell the time without having to take my hand off the mower to push my sleeve up. The field watch is light and perfect for quickly noting the time with a short sleeve.

I also have a variety of leather, rubber, NATO, and faux crocodile straps from Barton Bands and I enjoy mixing and matching those. It's as if you have a whole new watch every time you use a different strap.

I am actually in the market now for a GS SBGX259. I like the idea of a grab-and-go high accuracy quartz by one of the finest watchmakers that flies under the radar. I'm hoping to find one like you did, significantly under retail.


----------



## bernstem

@PNW_George You can take your Rolex to a certified service center and they will take care of it or ship it back to Rolex for servicing/lubricating and cleaning/polishing. It should come back looking almost new and recalibrated. I don't know what they are currently charging, but I think it was ~500.00 for a full service a few years back.

That is a very pretty watch with a nice face plate. The stainless/gold with (looks like) mother of pearl is a classic. Maybe only bettered by the blue face date just.


----------



## FlowRider

I have only owned three watches in my life. A gold Timex my father gave me; a Casio G-Shock that still works; and a gold Seiko my wife bought for me. The Seiko is just beautiful. Tritium glow in the dark.

I don't like to wear jewelry and since I retired I don't need to wear a watch anyway. But I still love that Seiko. Excellent quality watch.

I need to take it in and get it serviced, and buy a new watch band. One day.... I may need it for special occasions.


----------



## testwerke

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Here are two that have my attention:


Those two look superb. 
I'm really digging the Black Bay fifty eight


----------



## UltimateLawn

@Jay20nj , those Breitlings look very nice. Particularly the second one. Stainless? I recall them having a similar one in titanium that caught my eye previously.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI

Lot of great looking pieces in this thread

I'm a bit of a watch enthusiast myself..... well, more of an Omega watch enthusiast. Not a great pic but here's my trilogy (Speedmaster, Seamaster, Railmaster) I think Omega needs to come out with a Turfmaster or something along that line haha.


----------



## Trent161

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> Lot of great looking pieces in this thread
> 
> I'm a bit of a watch enthusiast myself..... well, more of an Omega watch enthusiast. Not a great pic but here's my trilogy (Speedmaster, Seamaster, Railmaster) I think Omega needs to come out with a Turfmaster or something along that line haha.


Awesome set you have there! I have said in the past that if they are good enough for Bond they are good enough for me. LOL


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI

Trent161 said:


> Awesome set you have there! I have said in the past that if they are good enough for Bond they are good enough for me. LOL


well the speedmaster was good enough for Buzz Aldrin when he stepped on the moon so I guess it will be good enough for a night out


----------



## M3ntalATX

It's a bit weird that this is my first post on TLF, but I've mainly been prepping and purchasing equipment via PM's before I move from a ~3k sqft 419 lawn to around an acre. Stumbled across this thread and thought I'd contribute.

Watches are another one of my main passions/hobbies. Below is a shot of some of the collection after I got a new Pelican case to easily toss in the safe.


----------



## bernstem

M3ntalATX said:


> It's a bit weird that this is my first post on TLF, but I've mainly been prepping and purchasing equipment via PM's before I move from a ~3k sqft 419 lawn to around an acre. Stumbled across this thread and thought I'd contribute.
> 
> Watches are another one of my main passions/hobbies. Below is a shot of some of the collection after I got a new Pelican case to easily toss in the safe.


Like the milgauss!


----------



## Kallgren

This is interesting thread. My room mate from college many years ago quite his engineering job and started a watch repair/restoration business. At the time I recall he was one of only 12 AWI Certified Master Watchmakers in the USA. He also now has his own line - Thomas Gref Watches based around ETA 2824-2 Swiss Movement (25 jewels) - one of which I proudly own.


----------



## JLMTX83

Guilty of the watch addiction as well, rocking a 116710 BLNR


----------



## bkscripto

OP, that GS is a great watch. I've been eyeing a spring drive for a while now. My daily is an Omega Speedmaster racing and I absolutely love it. In summer I have it on a black rubber strap which I think makes the dial pop more. Already switched over to the steel bracelet though. The white dial has a subtle texture to it, looks awesome through a loupe.

I'm kind of over Rolex. I'd love to have one but talked to enough AD's that laughed at me when I wanted to buy one. And I'm not paying over retail on the secondary/grey market.


----------



## bernstem

Jay20nj said:


>


That Navitimer is nice. Looks like a 46 which wears much smaller than you would think.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI

bkscripto said:


> OP, that GS is a great watch. I've been eyeing a spring drive for a while now. My daily is an Omega Speedmaster racing and I absolutely love it. In summer I have it on a black rubber strap which I think makes the dial pop more. Already switched over to the steel bracelet though. The white dial has a subtle texture to it, looks awesome through a loupe.
> 
> I'm kind of over Rolex. I'd love to have one but talked to enough AD's that laughed at me when I wanted to buy one. And I'm not paying over retail on the secondary/grey market.


love the racing dial! I'm jealous, I really should wear my speedy more. As for the rolex dealers.. I was on a wait list earlier this year and I got a call back about a month ago. I let it go due to being more of an Omega fanboy than anything else but im curious what the price on that new Sub would have been. Do dealer mark the prices up from msrp? I know people are selling that same sub with a 8500msrp for 13k online. Kimda kick myself cause if they dont mark em up I should have hopped on it.


----------



## bkscripto

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> bkscripto said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, that GS is a great watch. I've been eyeing a spring drive for a while now. My daily is an Omega Speedmaster racing and I absolutely love it. In summer I have it on a black rubber strap which I think makes the dial pop more. Already switched over to the steel bracelet though. The white dial has a subtle texture to it, looks awesome through a loupe.
> 
> I'm kind of over Rolex. I'd love to have one but talked to enough AD's that laughed at me when I wanted to buy one. And I'm not paying over retail on the secondary/grey market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the racing dial! I'm jealous, I really should wear my speedy more. As for the rolex dealers.. I was on a wait list earlier this year and I got a call back about a month ago. I let it go due to being more of an Omega fanboy than anything else but im curious what the price on that new Sub would have been. Do dealer mark the prices up from msrp? I know people are selling that same sub with a 8500msrp for 13k online. Kimda kick myself cause if they dont mark em up I should have hopped on it.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah you should have picked that up. I couldn't even get on a wait list earlier this year. As far as I know, authorized dealers aren't "allowed" to sell over retail price so if you were on a wait list, I would have to assume it would have been for retail price. Would have had instant equity in that watch.

Although, I know AD's play games... a lot will tell you they don't have any in stock, but they keep them put away for clients that spend money on diamonds, other jewelry, etc.

They also sell to the grey market on the down low to reap the big benefits of the watches going for multiples of retail price.

Kind of a joke for mass produced watches. Yeah I'm a little bitter lol, I'd love to have one but heck if I want one bad enough to pay over retail. I'll wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

There are some great looking watches on here! I only own two and they get worn all the time. I love the faded bezel on the GMT that was purchased new in 1989.


----------



## bernstem

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> ... im curious what the price on that new Sub would have been. Do dealer mark the prices up from msrp? I know people are selling that same sub with a 8500msrp for 13k online. Kimda kick myself cause if they dont mark em up I should have hopped on it.


Rolex dealers are not allowed to markup watches. The price you pay is what is posted online. They days of 10+% discounts on rolex passed about 5 years ago. While I'm sure it happens, Rolex dealers can lose their dealer license selling to grey market dealers. While Rolex doesn't seem to track where the watches go, I know of at least one dealer that looks for and will blacklist a client for immediate reselling.

Currently wearing this. The dial is quite dynamic depending on light:


----------



## Trent161

bernstem said:


> BurtMacklinFBI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... im curious what the price on that new Sub would have been. Do dealer mark the prices up from msrp? I know people are selling that same sub with a 8500msrp for 13k online. Kimda kick myself cause if they dont mark em up I should have hopped on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex dealers are not allowed to markup watches. The price you pay is what is posted online. They days of 10+% discounts on rolex passed about 5 years ago. While I'm sure it happens, Rolex dealers can lose their dealer license selling to grey market dealers. While Rolex doesn't seem to track where the watches go, I know of at least one dealer that looks for and will blacklist a client for immediate reselling.
> 
> Currently wearing this. The dial is quite dynamic depending on light:
Click to expand...

Now I am jealous... I have always wanted an IWC.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI

bernstem said:


> Rolex dealers are not allowed to markup watches. The price you pay is what is posted online.


I should have hopped on it then. Honestly I was expecting some sort of game when I walked in so I just passed.


----------



## bkscripto

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex dealers are not allowed to markup watches. The price you pay is what is posted online.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have hopped on it then. Honestly I was expecting some sort of game when I walked in so I just passed.
Click to expand...

If you walk into a dealer and they happen to have one/want to sell you one, it has to be at normal retail price. However, I do believe one of the reasons a Rolex is so hard to find is because some dealers sell into the grey market. I mean, most have to be tempted to sell a watch for 2-3x retail price. And some, I'm sure, do.

Another dealer game is they keep track of how much you purchase at their store on other items and "reward" you with a Rolex to buy at retail.

They can go screw... I'm not kissing a dealers arse and spending money on crap I don't want for a Rolex. Their watches are THAT great.


----------

